# Now I've seen everything



## Spyro (14/9/18)

Look at this sci-fi rigamarole. Thoughts?
Colleague brought this into work today.

The one tastes like peppermint. The other taste like Vicks vapo-rub. One targets chest and lung infections - even earache. The other targets cold and flu.

Madness I say.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

@Spyro I bought the Flugonvape a long time but hated the flavour. I gave it (and the little mod which is bought with it - it can't be vaped in an ordinary mod) to a friend of mine and she said it helped her sinus problems a lot. 

I also took the Flugonvape to our pharmacy and the pharmacist said that there is Flugonvape medicine on the market.

Avacare is involved in the medical / pharmaceutical field

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/9/18)

Ooooh vicks vaporub as a vape. Yummy! Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

Eucalyptus is an essentially oil which as far as my knowledge goes should not be vaped.


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/18)

i assume they are going for a nebuliser type vibe 
not sure i would trust them though


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/18)

hmmm... do i c a vape industry label there 

LMAO .... just kidding .... before i upset some old lady


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Eucalyptus is an essentially oil which as far as my knowledge goes should not be vaped.



One of my favourite juices from a few years back (as a treat because it was expensive and came all the way from Paris) was Antartica from Thenancara which is a predominantly eucalyptus juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (14/9/18)

They were at vapecon this year and I chatted a bit to one of the guys. They also had a slimming vape they are working on but refuse to say what will be in it. That made me sceptical. The last thing we need in the vaping world is for somebody to release an ephedrine vape disguised as something else.

The eucalyptus vape I take it you only vape for a day or 2 if you got flu. So the bit that's in it won't do any harm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of my favourite juices from a few years back (as a treat because it was expensive and came all the way from Paris) was Antartica from Thenancara which is a predominantly eucalyptus juice.
> 
> View attachment 145516
> View attachment 145517


I remember that ... i blame it mainly on your addiction to VM ice and the fact that the menthol likely fried your tastebuds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/9/18)

Ill be sold if they develop a hangover cure vape

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/18)

Inw Eucalyptus & Mint is great. 1% in base with nic and boom, you're good to go.


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of my favourite juices from a few years back (as a treat because it was expensive and came all the way from Paris) was Antartica from Thenancara which is a predominantly eucalyptus juice.
> 
> View attachment 145516
> View attachment 145517


There is obviously a definite chance that I have been misinformed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (14/9/18)

Would a eucalyptus juice contain actual eucalyptus, any more than a cheesecake juice would contain actual cheesecake?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (14/9/18)

i personally stay far away from their products. the sweet ones gunked up my coils on 20W after 4ml's of liquid. i believe the products you have is actually by nico-e and distributed by avacarevape. 
The Twisp origin range is WAY better and does actually contain essential oils. They have a peppermint, eucalyptus and rosemary in their range, all are really actually quite nice. Personally i love the origin geranium and lemon and have it almost every day.
https://www.twisp.co.za/flavours/origin/


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

RichJB said:


> Would a eucalyptus juice contain actual eucalyptus, any more than a cheesecake juice would contain actual cheesecake?


It says Eucalyptus BP


----------



## RichJB (14/9/18)

I just read up a bit on this now and Inw say that Eucalyptus & Mint contains eucalyptus oil. There was some discussion on Reddit about it, with some saying you shouldn't vape oils and others saying that not all oils contain lipids which is the thing you have to watch for in vaping.


----------



## vicTor (14/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ill be sold if they develop a hangover cure vape



Spanish Fly vape ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/9/18)

RichJB said:


> not all oils contain lipids



That doesn't make sense to me. Oils and fats belong to a group of glycerides that are lipids.


----------



## Hooked (15/9/18)

Adephi said:


> They were at vapecon this year and I chatted a bit to one of the guys. They also had a slimming vape they are working on but refuse to say what will be in it. That made me sceptical. The last thing we need in the vaping world is for somebody to release an ephedrine vape disguised as something else.
> 
> The eucalyptus vape I take it you only vape for a day or 2 if you got flu. So the bit that's in it won't do any harm.



Yes, @Adephi - this isn't something to be used as an ADV. My friend (who is neither a smoker nor a vaper) just took a puff or two every few hours. It helped her so much that her granny, who was visiting them at the time, would remind her in the evenings, "Come on, it's time for you to vape!" lol. It certainly won't get rid of a cold but it does clear the sinuses / stuffy nose. I would have no hesitation in using it if the flavour were better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/18)

Here's a link to Avacare (not Avacare Vape) to show you their connection to the medical / pharmaceutical industry

http://www.avacarehealth.co.za/

And if you go to AvacareVape and read their About section https://www.avacarevape.com/about-us/
you'll see this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/18)

Adephi said:


> That doesn't make sense to me. Oils and fats belong to a group of glycerides that are lipids.



Yeah, it's one where the community maybe needs some more definitive info and guidelines. Someone else was saying that almost all citrus flavours contain citrus oils. Seeing as there are people who vape citrus all the time, why isn't vaping awash with cases of lipid pneumonia? I can understand eucalyptus not causing problems because it's not a flavour that most people would vape regularly. But citrus is very popular.

Equally to the point, why is Inw still allowed to market Eucalyptus & Mint in the EU? This is a company who reformulated a ton of flavours because their suppliers wouldn't disclose whether it contained DAAP or not. But the Eucalyptus & Mint MSDS states clearly that it contains eucalyptus oil. So the EU won't allow DAAP with its tiny risk of bronchiolitis obliterans but allows the potentially fatal inclusion of lipids?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/18)

IMHO everyone is entitled to spend their money as they see fit. 

I am at an age where I am challenging Methuselah. Every winter, for as long as I can remember, one or two new products have been released which claim to be an improved way of bringing relief to flu (and cold) sufferers. If each new product was measurably only a five per cent improvement on previous products, a cure would have been found in my early thirties (or a least a "cure" for the symptoms).

We live in an age where seemingly intelligent people still believe in astrology, tarot card readers, psychics, homoeopathy, etc etc etc (I could name many more but may have offended some people already).

Notice how the flugon claims that it "targets infections...". This is absolutely meaningless but* sounds *impressive. My aim (target) in life has been to dance Swan Lake at the Mariinsky Theatre in St Petersberg. It hasn't happened, and it never will.

I have no idea what the *actual *benefits of eucalyptus oil are. 

The hilariously named website "Organic* Facts*" claims that Eucalyptus oil has the following benefits :

Treats Colds & Flu, Hair Lice Treatment, Hair Care, Treats Asthma, Heals Wounds, Removes Mental Exhaustion, Improves Brain Function, Relieves Muscle Pain, Treats Joint Pain, Dental Care, Removes Intestinal Germs, Manages Diabetes, Treats Fever, Heals Sinus & Allergies, Treats Tuberculosis & Pneumonia, Immune system, Skin Care & Cleanser, Treats Fungal Infections. It also helps heal shingles, kidney stones, and earaches.

It is not surprising that the last words on their homepage state " Information on this website is for education purpose only. Consult a medical practitioner for health problems.".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/18)

There is a reason why the EU and US have both forbidden vaping companies from making health claims in their advertising. If they allowed it, you know that it wouldn't be five minutes and we'd be inundated with ads claiming that the vaping product in the ad is proven to cure cancer. In that sense, I agree 100% with the health claims ban. I'd rather get my health information from sources that aren't trying to sell me something.

It's a pity that companies aren't even allowed to say that vaping is less harmful than smoking. But we all know it wouldn't end there, they'd go further to make outrageous and totally unproven and unscientific claims. The only claim they should be allowed to make is that vaping any juice with FW Yellow Cake makes you more sexually attractive. That is established fact. Even Dr F will agree with me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima (15/9/18)

Hooked said:


> Yes, @Adephi - this isn't something to be used as an ADV. My friend (who is neither a smoker nor a vaper) just took a puff or two every few hours. It helped her so much that her granny, who was visiting them at the time, would remind her in the evenings, "Come on, it's time for you to vape!" lol. It certainly won't get rid of a cold but it does clear the sinuses / stuffy nose. I would have no hesitation in using it if the flavour were better!


Try vaping Adam see Klokke. If that does not clear a stuffy nose then nothing will. Tastes great to boot!


----------



## Raindance (15/9/18)

RichJB said:


> There is a reason why the EU and US have both forbidden vaping companies from making health claims in their advertising. If they allowed it, you know that it wouldn't be five minutes and we'd be inundated with ads claiming that the vaping product in the ad is proven to cure cancer. In that sense, I agree 100% with the health claims ban. I'd rather get my health information from sources that aren't trying to sell me something.
> 
> It's a pity that companies aren't even allowed to say that vaping is less harmful than smoking. But we all know it wouldn't end there, they'd go further to make outrageous and totally unproven and unscientific claims. The only claim they should be allowed to make is that vaping any juice with FW Yellow Cake makes you more sexually attractive. That is established fact. Even Dr F will agree with me.


I see all suppliers are all of a sudden out of stock of FW Yellow Cake. 

@RichJB what have you done!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/9/18)

Raindance said:


> I see all suppliers are all of a sudden out of stock of FW Yellow Cake.
> 
> @RichJB what have you done!
> 
> Regards



St louie butter cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/18)

I bought up all the FW Yellow Cake. I need all the advantages I can get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/9/18)

RichJB said:


> I bought up all the FW Yellow Cake. I need all the advantages I can get.



You forgot the 118ml at blck

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

